# Morning sickness?!! All day nausea more like!!!



## blondee

Hiya ladies,

Anyone else just got all day nausea rather than 'MS'?? I wish i could just throw up and feel better:sick: It's like having a nasty all day hangover without the miracle cure of a can of ice cold coke or fried food :wacko:

Couple this with exhaustion and the 30+ degree heat here and i just want to do nothing but lie down in a cold room!! :cry:

Anyone got any tips for overcoming 'all frikkin day nausea'?? Grazing only helps for a short time.... 

I am (as my mother would say) neither use nor ornament today and i have tonnes of work to do!! Boooo!

On the upside - i did get an emergency scan yesterday (teeny tiny bleed) and all is perfectly well and bubs has a nice strong heartbeat. The collection of blood they saw last week is all gone!! :thumbup: So, at least i know this discomfort is not in vain.

M x


----------



## 39YrMumtoOne

Oh boy yes! I sat in the bathroom for around 3 days trying to be sick and not managing it :wacko:. I've been totally non-functional for a couple of weeks now, and after bursting into tears on my midwife she made me contact my Dr and ask what he could do about it. He was great (surprisingly) and has given me an antinausea drug to try, which has returned me to the land of the living - most of the time! I know a lot of people are cautious about taking anything like that because of the thalidomide issue, but I work in healthcare and did some research before taking it, and the risks seemed pretty low. It's only got rid of the nausea, so I'm still knackered, and surprisingly still having to eat every 2 hours, but I can now eat a more varied diet so giving littlun here a better chance to hang on in there. 

Have you tried those acupressure travel bands? They helped me a bit, although I had sore wrists after a while. Tinned peaches, plain pasta and fig rolls were all I could eat without making it worse. Get someone else to cook if you can - that used to really set me off!

If you're feeling really bad (and I was) talk to your Dr and explain how bad you feel and how it's affecting you (I was going to have to be signed off work). He/she may be able to help more than you think.

Good luck - let me know how you're doing.


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm the same, not morning sickness but all day nausea...but not sick. Wish I could be then maybe I'd feel abit better. Stomach feels so uncomfortable today.

I seem to be getting alot of symptoms this time (had a mmc last year but no symptoms) so I'm finding that reassuring, but I cant say im enjoying the headaches, the nausea, the sore boobs and the tiredness, I honestly think I could sleep all day every day.


----------



## MissyMojo

im feeling very nauseas myself!!! would love to BE sick so i can have about 10 mins releif!!


----------



## blondee

Thanks Ladies, it's good to know it is a shared pain!

Cookie - i too had an MMC last year so am also weirdly happy to be feeling so rubbish!

39YrMumToOne - thank you for the advice! I soooo need to get some of those wrist bands - what a great idea?!


MissyMoJo - oh to be actually able to vomit! I'm sure that would help! :haha:

Today has been easier (discounting gagging so badly over scrambled eggs and not being able to brush my teeth). I feel a little more normal so far and am hoping it stays like this as we have a big party to go to tonight for my husbands work and i need to be at least looking alive! I am going for a nap before we go out :thumbup:

I hope you ladies are feeling ok today too!

M X:hugs:


----------



## wanabamummy

I'm gettn all day nausea too!!had it since 6 wks!! Eased off around 9 wks for a couple if days but it's back in full force!! Lol

it does drive you mad but wen I feel ok I am
worrying things are not ok. So body can't win really!!!

Have found grapes, fizzy water and ice pops helps!!

I have the wristbands too. They worked for a bit but don't know if that was all in my head! Have them on today but today i feel rotten. Hoping some cheesy mash that I am making oh make me now will sort
me out!!

All good fun eh??


----------



## goddess25

I had all day nausea from waking to sleeping and throughout the night from 6 weeks to 16 weeks and then it vanished. You will fine that you start to get used to feeling so crappy and you will function fine. I am a nurse and worked full time cleaning up poo and puke and lots of other lovely things too.... you just adapt and get on with it. 
I have to say that the puking does not help its a different kind of nausea... for me i had the nausea all day and i did vomit a few times each day but there was NO relief at all.

One day you will wake up and it will be gone! I just hope its not too far away for you.


----------



## katstar

i am glad i am not the only one. I thought there were suppose to be sickness. It does feel like an all day hangover. I am 6 weeks today and sickness has been on and off all week. Usually kicks in around a hour after waking giving me time to grab breakfast but it got me straight away today lol. Tbh i am glad i feel something. Had some orangy/light brown discharge this week. Started after internal scan. Not lots at all but the sore boobs and sickness is helping me keep sane.


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi guys I had the same all day since 6wks. It has eased off this week but I am thinking it is only giving me a break and will show up again. I found sparkling water, cheese and crackers and magnum ice creams. The more I ate and the later I had a meal the worse I felt. Grazing is the better way. X


----------



## MissyMojo

urgh - im struglling to eat my breakfast - i so dont want to go to work


----------



## Bingo

I feel your pain. I had all day every day nausea from week 6 to week 12 and still most of the time now. I have only thrown up once. It's horrible and I haven't found anything to help this time around. Last time eating helped, this time it doesn't.

I have the wrist bands too and I think they have given me some relief but not completely sure about that. They do make the points on my wrists very sore though.

I had weeks of not wanting to drink anything so ice lollies really helped with that.

I hope it eases off for all of us very soon. I did ask in another area of the forum when it ended and most people who replied said theirs subsided at around 16 weeks. Eugh.


----------



## blondee

I am so dissapointed that throwing up doesn't help! I have been praying for a puke!! :haha:

I need to get those wrist bands.... My nausea was pretty light yesterday but as i have a pedi booked today (strong smells, stuck in your seat) i am obviously feeling crappy again. 

Noticed yesterday that chocolate does not help :shrug:

Hope you all feel a bit better today (but enjoy the 'good' sypmtom!!)

Love, 
M X


----------



## wanabamummy

yer cant believe i have actually gone off chocolate!!! and i have sooo much in my fridge!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

im soo bored! of not being able to eat!


----------



## blondee

I am so bored of grazing! It can't be good for my already well rounded hips!!!:haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

I had constant nausea from 6-8 weeks, I could keep anything down, then for the next few weeks it went to actually throwing up every morning, which was actually better, cause once it was over I could eat!
I hope it goes for you soon x


----------



## thesmiths88

My MS started around 6 weeks and to start was just feeling nauseous and dry heaving. Steadily got worse until I am now feeling sick most of the day, dry heaving a lot (especially when going from inside to outside in the fresh air) and am sick at least once a day, although it varies what time and on what I've had to eat too.


----------

